# Select von bis in DB2



## Samson_Miller (7. Nov 2007)

Ich würde gerne ein Select an die Datenbank schicken in der Form:


```
SELECT splate1 bis spalte4 FROM tabelle
```

Wie muss ich das "spalte1 bis spalte4" angeben, damit DB2 es versteht? Ist diese Syntax überhaupt möglich?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Nov 2007)

Du willst mit anderen Worten die Spalten 1 bis 4 selektieren? So etwas ist mir bisher in keinem SQL-Dialekt untergekommen.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Was hindert dich daran die Spalten einzeln zu nennen? Oder notfalls ein "SELECT * FROM ..." zu machen?

- Alex


----------



## Samson_Miller (7. Nov 2007)

Ich möchte auf Spalte 5 ein rtrim machen, deswegen kann ich nicht Select * schreiben. Das aufzählen der einzelnen Spalte wäre möglich, aber wenn es eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt auf nur eine Spalte ein rtrim zu machen und alle anderen einfach so zu selecten dann wäre das nicht schlecht.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2007)

Wie ja schon erwähnt wurde:


			
				P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So etwas ist mir bisher in keinem SQL-Dialekt untergekommen.



Mir ist sowas auch noch nicht begegnet.

- Alex


----------



## The_S (7. Nov 2007)

Wegen 4 läppischen Spalten ... also sowas von faul


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Nov 2007)

Bei 35 Spalten hätte ich die Frage auch eher nachvollziehen können. ;-)


----------



## sparrow (8. Nov 2007)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ist eigentlich die Reihenfolge der Spalten nicht undefiniert?
Deshalb muss man sie ja im Select-Statement aufzählen.


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2007)

Ich denke, sie sollte schon definiert sein. Deshalb kannst du ja z. B. auch sowas machen


```
insert into tbl select spalte1, spalte5, spalte3 from tbl2
```


----------

